# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  سوال در مورد اصلاحیه جدید سازمان سنجش

## sasanma

بچه ها کسی نمیدونه این اصلاحیه کی میاد؟

----------


## Dr_farid

قراره امروز عصر بیاد که هنوز نیومده

----------


## Diplomat

مثل اینکه ما با سازمان سنجش تفاوت زمانی داریم اونجا هنوز عصر نشده :Yahoo (105): 
خودشون تو  حرفی که میزنن میمونن

----------


## sasanma

اینا هم شورشو دراوردن دیگه ..... سریع باشیددددددددد  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## mina62

سلام.من دیگه فردا صبح انتخاب رشته میکنم.منتظر این اصلاحیه هم نمیمونم دیگه

----------


## saj8jad

تا 2 الی 3 ساعت دیگه احتمالا منتشر میشه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mina62

مطمعنی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟


> تا 2 الی 3 ساعت دیگه احتمالا منتشر میشه

----------


## ShahabM

> تا 2 الی 3 ساعت دیگه احتمالا منتشر میشه


اما این که خارج از وقت اداری هست!

----------


## sasanma

کلا کارشون حساب کتاب نداره....

----------


## mina62

اصلاحیه که بیاد چی میشه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟بریم انتخاب رشته کنیم تموم بشه بره دیگه

----------


## sasanma

فقط بازی اعصابه وگرنه همینه دیگه

----------


## mina62

یعنی باید دفترچه جدید رو دانلود کنیم و بعد انتخاب رشته کنیم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ShahabM

> یعنی باید دفترچه جدید رو دانلود کنیم و بعد انتخاب رشته کنیم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


احتمالا

----------


## mina62

تا بریم دانشگاه جونمون در میاد

----------


## sasanma

> یعنی باید دفترچه جدید رو دانلود کنیم و بعد انتخاب رشته کنیم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


توضیحش اینه اعلام‌ رشته‌ محل‌هاي جديد و برخي اصلاحيات دفترچه راهنماي انتخاب رشته‌هاي تحصيلي | تدریس خصوصی

----------


## mina62

مرسی


> توضیحش اینه اعلام‌ رشته‌ محل‌هاي جديد و برخي اصلاحيات دفترچه راهنماي انتخاب رشته‌هاي تحصيلي | تدریس خصوصی

----------


## sasanma

نیامددددددددددددددددددددد  ددد

----------


## mina62

> نیامددددددددددددددددددددد  ددد


ن نیامددددددددددددددددددددد  ددددددددددددددددددددددددد  ددددددددددددددددددددددددد  دددددددد نگرانشممممممممممممممم

----------


## Nahal

بی خیال اصلاحیه... مهلت انتخاب رشته تمدید شد؟...من هنوز انتخاب رشته نکردم... :Yahoo (94): جوابمو بدین ببینم برم یا اگه تمدید شده بمونه برا بعد... :Yahoo (21):

----------


## ShahabM

تعداد افراد آنلاین سایت سازمان سنجش هم اکنون حدود 81000 نفر هست!
واضحه که با این اوصاف، اطلاعیه رو وقتی می زنند که بازدید کننده هاشون کمتر باشه ... مثلا نصفه شب. وگرنه سایتشون میترکه.

----------


## ShahabM

> بی خیال اصلاحیه... مهلت انتخاب رشته تمدید شد؟...من هنوز انتخاب رشته نکردم...جوابمو بدین ببینم برم یا اگه تمدید شده بمونه برا بعد...


بله تا یکشنبه تمدید شده

----------


## king of konkur

ی حسی بم میگه ناگهانی اصلاحیه رو میذارن  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (16):

----------


## king of konkur

> بله تا یکشنبه تمدید شده


جدی تا یکشنبه تمدید شد؟ کجا نوشته؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ShahabM

> جدی تا یکشنبه تمدید شد؟ کجا نوشته؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


من توو کانال تلگرام سایت کانون خوندم ... اینم لینک از سایت های خبری:

تمدید مهلت انتخاب رشته کنکور سراسری - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك|اخبار ایران و جهان|TABNAK

----------


## king of konkur

> من توو کانال تلگرام سایت کانون خوندم ... اینم لینک از سایت های خبری:
> 
> تمدید مهلت انتخاب رشته کنکور سراسری - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك|اخبار ایران و جهان|TABNAK


مرسی داداش

----------


## king of konkur

سازمان سنجش ایران نیس ن؟
کدوم کشور الان عصره یا هنوز عصر نشده؟

----------


## ShahabM

کاش اگه قرار نبود بگن رک و راست می گفتند اعلام نمی کنیم ما رو هم سرکار نمی گذاشتن
معلومه کارشون هنوز گیر داره ...

----------


## mina62

وای خدااااااااااااا پس کی اصلاحیه میاد

----------


## mina62

سازمان سنجش است دیگر...دوس داره همیشه خاص باشه


> سازمان سنجش ایران نیس ن؟
> کدوم کشور الان عصره یا هنوز عصر نشده؟

----------


## ShahabM

نیامد که نیامد
بریم فردا بیاییم

 :Y (490):

----------


## king of konkur

اومد؟

----------


## khaan

احتمالا سر کار هستیم

----------


## Reza.k

> احتمالا سر کار هستیم


چرا احتمالا؟ قطعا سر کاریم!آخرشم چیری جز  پیام نور و غیر انتفاعی اضافه نمیکنن!
این سازمان سنجش خدای جنگ اعصاب و روانه!

----------


## sahar95

ینی چی؟؟
چکارکنیم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Diplomat

هنوز عصر نشده؟؟!

----------


## golbargsima

اگر منظور از عصر را بعد از ظهر چهارشنبه تلقی کنیم و ظهر را ساعت 12 بدانیم تا ساعت 24 هنوز بعد از ظهر است پس هنوز عصر است !!! 
 :Yahoo (50):

----------


## ShahabM

> زد تو سایت؟


خیر

----------


## likeastatue

منتظره صلوات بفرستیم بیاد:/
فردا اخرین مهلت انتخاب رشتس؟

----------


## mina62

شاید بروبچ سازمان خوابن آخه این چه وضشه من که فردا صبح  انتخاب رشته میکنم

----------


## mina62

تا یکشنبه وقت هس


> منتظره صلوات بفرستیم بیاد:/
> فردا اخرین مهلت انتخاب رشتس؟

----------


## Reza.k

> منتظره صلوات بفرستیم بیاد:/
> فردا اخرین مهلت انتخاب رشتس؟


نه دیگه.تا ساعت24 روز یکشنبه

----------


## hanjera

شبکه خبر که گفت 31 تمدید شده !
به هر حال یه رتبه ای اوردم که .... :Yahoo (19):  بعدش  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (10):

----------


## mina62

:Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 


> شبکه خبر که گفت 31 تمدید شده !
> به هر حال یه رتبه ای اوردم که .... بعدش

----------


## mina62

فرق ظرفیت مازاد با پردیس چیه؟

----------


## alikingboy

> فرق ظرفیت مازاد با پردیس چیه؟


ظرفیت مازاد مثله پردیس ها پول پرداخت میکنین با این تفاوت که با روزانه ها سره کلاس میشینین ولی پردیس ها کلاس جداگونه براشون تشکیل میشه

----------


## mina62

قبولیش خیلی راحته؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟من با تراز5000همه ی رشته های پیراپزشکی رو واسه ظرفیت مازاد و پردیس زدم.بنظرتون شانسی دارم؟؟؟؟


> ظرفیت مازاد مثله پردیس ها پول پرداخت میکنین با این تفاوت که با روزانه ها سره کلاس میشینین ولی پردیس ها کلاس جداگونه براشون تشکیل میشه

----------


## mina62

مجازی رو هم برام توضیح بدید لطفا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟/

----------


## alikingboy

> قبولیش خیلی راحته؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟من با تراز5000همه ی رشته های پیراپزشکی رو واسه ظرفیت مازاد و پردیس زدم.بنظرتون شانسی دارم؟؟؟؟


والا درمورده رشته های پیراپزشکی اطلاعی ندارم میتونید تو سایت کانون یا گزینه 2 نگاه کنید

----------


## javad1013

دوستان عجله نکنید احتمالا تا ساعت 12 خواهد آمد
شده عین اعلام نتایج فرقش اینه دیگه اونهمه استرس نداره کسی

----------


## alikingboy

> مجازی رو هم برام توضیح بدید لطفا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟/


خودم بازهم اطلاعی ندارم در این باره ولی اینو تو دفترچه راهنمایه انتخاب رشته پیدا کردم


*-1- 9) رشتههاي تحصيلي دورههاي مجازي (الكترونيكي):* 
- آموزش مجازي يا آموزش الكترونيكي به طور كلي بهرهگيري از سيستمهـاي الكترونيكـي مثـل كـامپيوتر، اينترنـت، ديسـكهـاي چندرسـانهاي، نشـريههـاي
الكترونيكي و خبرنامههاي مجازي و نظاير اينهاست كه با هدف كاستن از رفت و آمدها و صرفهجويي در وقت و هزينه و در ضـمن يـادگيري بهتـر و آسـانتـر
صورت ميگيرد. 
- برگزاري كلاسهاي الكترونيكي بهطور غير همزمان انجام ميشود به اين معنا كه دانشجويان ميتوانند به راحتي با استادان خود ارتباط برقرار كرده و در كلاس
درس شركت كنند، بدون اينكه اين كار را همزمان با استادان و يا ساير دانشجويان انجام دهند. البته سيستمهاي آموزش الكترونيكي در شـرايط خاصـي ايجـاب
ميكنند كه استادان و دانشجويان همزمان وارد سيستم اينترنت شوند. اين حالت بيشتر در مواقعي كه كلاس حالت تكنيكي داشته، مثلا واحدهاي آزمايشگاهي و
يا در صورتي كه تجربه كردن فرآيندها و گرفتن بازتاب و نتيجه فوري ضرورت دارند، انجام ميشود.
- در دورههاي مجازي دروس و برنامههاي آموزشي از طريق اينترنت به دانشجو ارائه ميشود و دانشجو با اسـتفاده از تكنولـوژي اينترنـت، نيـازي بـه حضـور در
كلاسهاي درس سنتي ندارد. در واقع دانشگاه مجازي نوعي از آموزش از راه دور است كه در آن تكنولوژي وب و اينترنت براي آموزش و ارزشيابي دانشـجو بـه
كار ميرود. 
- براي اين آموزش محدوديت مكاني و يا زماني وجود ندارد. امتحانات يك نيمسال شامل ميان ترم و پايان ترم ميباشد كه به صورت كتبي برگزار ميگردد.  
- در كلاس آموزش مجازي حضور و غياب اينترنتي انجام ميشود و دانشجو تابع تمامي قوانين و آيين نامههاي آموزشي مانند دانشجويان ميباشد.
- دانشجويان بعد از فارغالتحصيلي مدرك رسمي خود را كه مورد تأييد وزارت علوم و مراكز استخدامي ميباشد از دانشگاه دريافت ميكنند. مدارك اين دانشگاهها
در سطح جهاني نيز مورد قبول است و دانشجو ميتواند در مقاطع بالاي دانشگاهها بدون محدوديت شركت نمايد. داوطلباني كه در اين دورهها پذيرفته ميشـوند
حداقل بايد داراي يك دستگاه كامپيوتر بوده و امكان دسترسي به اينترنت پرسرعت را داشته باشند.
- از دانشجويان دورههاي «مجازي» در دانشگاهها و مؤسسات آموزش عالي دولتي و غيردولتي، بر اساس مقررات مربوط شهريه اخذ ميگردد. 
- بر اساس مصوبات وزارت علوم، تحقيقات و فناوري ميزان شهريه دورههاي مجازي، بر اساس مصوبات هيأت امنـاي دانشـگاههـاي مربـوط تعيـين و از پذيرفتـه
شدگان دريافت خواهد شد. لذا آن دسته از دانشگاهها و مؤسسات آموزش عالي دولتي و غيردولتي، كه در دورههاي «مجازي» نسبت به پـذيرش دانشـجو اقـدام
مينمايند، موظفند جداول شهريه مصوب هيأت امنا را در پايگاه اينترنتي خود درج و به اطلاع داوطلبان برسانند. 
- پذيرفتهشدگان ملزم به رعايت تعهدات مالي در قبال دانشگاه مربوطه خواهند بود

----------


## mina62

وای مرسی خیلی لطف کردین


> خودم بازهم اطلاعی ندارم در این باره ولی اینو تو دفترچه راهنمایه انتخاب رشته پیدا کردم
> 
> 
> *-1- 9) رشتههاي تحصيلي دورههاي مجازي (الكترونيكي):* 
> - آموزش مجازي يا آموزش الكترونيكي به طور كلي بهرهگيري از سيستمهـاي الكترونيكـي مثـل كـامپيوتر، اينترنـت، ديسـكهـاي چندرسـانهاي، نشـريههـاي
> الكترونيكي و خبرنامههاي مجازي و نظاير اينهاست كه با هدف كاستن از رفت و آمدها و صرفهجويي در وقت و هزينه و در ضـمن يـادگيري بهتـر و آسـانتـر
> صورت ميگيرد. 
> - برگزاري كلاسهاي الكترونيكي بهطور غير همزمان انجام ميشود به اين معنا كه دانشجويان ميتوانند به راحتي با استادان خود ارتباط برقرار كرده و در كلاس
> درس شركت كنند، بدون اينكه اين كار را همزمان با استادان و يا ساير دانشجويان انجام دهند. البته سيستمهاي آموزش الكترونيكي در شـرايط خاصـي ايجـاب
> ...

----------


## ehsan_yany

عصر چهارشنبه به افق کالیفرنیا منظورشون بوده احتمالا! 
خوش قولا! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## mina62

کسی انتخاب رشته نکرده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ehsan_yany

> کسی انتخاب رشته نکرده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


من دو روز پیش انتخاب رشته کردم.

----------


## Diplomat

اصلاحیه رفته گل بچینه :Y (633):  :Y (697):  :Y (764):  :Yahoo (81):  :Y (694):  :Y (467):

----------


## mina62

انتخاب رشته غیرانتفاعی الانه؟؟؟؟چنتا حق انتخاب داره؟؟؟؟

----------


## mina62

رتبت چن شده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟//


> من دو روز پیش انتخاب رشته کردم.

----------


## ehsan_yany

> انتخاب رشته غیرانتفاعی الانه؟؟؟؟چنتا حق انتخاب داره؟؟؟؟


بله الانه. پیشنهاد میکنم دفترچه رو مطالعه کنید.
کلا 150 انتخاب دارید که هر چند تا از اون رو بخواید میتونید غیرانتفاعی انتخاب کنید.
رتبم 5000 منطقه 3.

----------


## mina62

اها اوکی.

----------


## mina62

> بله الانه. پیشنهاد میکنم دفترچه رو مطالعه کنید.
> کلا 150 انتخاب دارید که هر چند تا از اون رو بخواید میتونید غیرانتفاعی انتخاب کنید.
> رتبم 5000 منطقه 3.


چ خووووب تبریک میگم حتما رشته ی خوبی قبول میشی

----------


## مهسـا

ای داد بیداد از دست سازمان سنجش  :Y (707):  :Y (707):  :Y (707):

----------


## sahar95

بریم بزنیم ...اینا نمیارن. :Yahoo (113):

----------


## Alir3zA

الان اونور عصره؟ما تو ونکوریم اینجا شبه :Yahoo (20):

----------


## ShahabM

کمتر از 10 دقیقه به بامداد پنج شنبه مانده و هنوز هیچ ....... 
احتمالا منظورشون عصر پنج شنبه بوده!

اینم از مسئولین دلسوز سازمان سنجش ...

----------


## Dr_farid

> الان اونور عصره؟ما تو ونکوریم اینجا شبه


فکر کنم دکتر توکلی ونکور باشه که که هنوز عصر نشده :Yahoo (20):

----------


## javad1013

ساعت 12

----------


## amin278

مشکل از سازمان سنجش نیست دانشگاه ها ظرفیت هاشون رو هنوز اعلام نکردن

----------


## omid94

> وای مرسی خیلی لطف کردین


دوست عزیز
اگه میخوای حداقل یه مقدار احساس دانشجو بودن بهت دست بده به هیچ وجه دوره های مجازی رو انتخاب نکن چون به شدت دوره های مزخرفی ان.
دانشگاه امیر کبیر بزرگ ترین مجری برگزار کننده این دوره هاست چند سال پیش آگهی استخدامی زده بود و تو شرایطش نوشته بود دوره های مجازی مدارکشون قابل قبول نیست. :Yahoo (114): 
این دوره ها برای کسی خوبه که اصلا وقت سر کلاس رفتن نداره و اصلا هم واسش مهم نیست که چیزی یاد بگیره و فقط میخواد یه مدرکی بگیره ببره سر کارش معادل کنه.
بعد از روزانه و شبانه آزاد بعدش پیام نور و بعدش غیر انتفاعی.

----------


## Nima77

نمیدونم چه اصراریه وقتی آماده نمیشه تاریخ میدن
خو تاریخ ندین تا ملت منتظر نباشن
چرا تو این کشور هیچی سر جاش نیس

----------


## Maestro Arman

من انتخاب رشته ام رو کردم و تموم شد و رفت !

جمعا شد 58 تا امیدوارم دستگاه رو همون 10 تای اول قفل کنه !

----------


## ShahabM

بچه ها اصلاحیه اومد هوراااااا

فرستاده شده از Lenovo TAB 2 A7-30GCِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Goodbye forever

دریافت اصلاحیه دفترچه شماره 2 + رشته های دانشگاه فرهنگیان

----------


## javad1013

دانشگاه فرهنگیان زبان انگلیسی تو کل کشور نمیگیرن؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## soroosh96

> دانشگاه فرهنگیان زبان انگلیسی تو کل کشور نمیگیرن؟؟؟؟؟؟


آخر دفترچس اگه دقت کنی

----------


## superstar

الان یه سوال برام پیش اومده اینه که فقط باید کد رشته های بومی خودمون رو انتخاب کنیم؟
یه سوال دیگه این که تجربی فقط دبیری زیست و شیمی داره؟

----------


## Maestro Arman

چه خبره دانشگاه امیر کبیر ...

120 نفر واسه مهندسی نساجی می گیره در حالی که مهندسی نساجی اساسا تو ایران آینده ی شغلی نداره ....

فقط میخوان مردم رو مشغول کنن .

----------


## Alir3zA

بچه ها یه سوال
الان تربیت دبیر شهید رجایی تمام رشته هاش با تعهد شده؟
یعنی دیگه آزاد نداره؟

----------


## ShahabM

> بچه ها یه سوال
> الان تربیت دبیر شهید رجایی تمام رشته هاش با تعهد شده؟
> یعنی دیگه آزاد نداره؟


بله همه اش با تعهد است آزاد نداره امسال

----------

